# This is what happens when you buy a Canon lens in China :))



## absente (Aug 28, 2013)

*SARCASM*

Only in China ^^ Nikon is loosing market share and it's seems thats their only way to get their brand near people, cause no-one would buy their crappy goods anyway ^^

I was thinking since I've got the opportunity, I write a short review:
Nikon - It performed very well, but the corners were a bit soft. The body was shaking too and i had a (yellow) problem focusing on the Canon, even stopped down. Yet I am glad to hear that your HQ is pushing into a new direction. Hopefully, it will be better than your digital goods. 

PS: I am available for further tests, Nikon. 

Regards, Georgi Grancharov




nikon 

... yeah thats my facebook. Chinas biggest consumer good chain (Sunning) has no Canon bags - and won't have, because that's how ridiculously Nikon's PR plays in China (Seller told me) - Amazing. 

Anyway, I really feel scared with that bag in my house. Actually, when I think about my other thread (the unsharp 24-70) - now I finally know why! It's f$c*ing cursed by the bag! Seriously.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Aug 28, 2013)

I think China is committing sacrilege, as foreseen in the "Ten Commandments CR". ;D


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Aug 28, 2013)

Forgive them Lord. They do not know what they are doing. :


----------



## absente (Aug 28, 2013)

Just for the heck of a joke, I will send CPL an request to have a look at my lens, because I feel it's not good enough. And since 24-70's are always tack sharp I consider the bag to be the reason. Will post SS ^^


----------



## Stig (Aug 28, 2013)

absente said:


> Just for the heck of a joke, I will send CPL an request to have a look at my lens, because I feel it's not good enough. And since 24-70's are always tack sharp I consider the bag to be the reason. Will post SS ^^



I think sending it to CPS in that bag will be enough


----------



## sdsr (Aug 28, 2013)

If you leave your camera inside the bag overnight, you will get better DR....


----------



## Stig (Aug 28, 2013)

sdsr said:


> If you leave your camera inside the bag overnight, you will get better DR....



;D ;D

but its lcd might catch some greentintitis


----------



## wsmith96 (Aug 28, 2013)

I always thought of Nikon as an empty bag. I guess my perceptions were correct! J/k
;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 28, 2013)

sdsr said:


> If you leave your camera inside the bag overnight, you will get better DR....



LOL... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Click (Aug 28, 2013)

sdsr said:


> If you leave your camera inside the bag overnight, you will get better DR....



;D LOL Good one!


----------



## duydaniel (Aug 29, 2013)

the hate is strong in this threat


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 29, 2013)

Nikon has given bags to dealers for many years. My local Dealer here in Spokane has been putting cameras in Nikon Bags since I bought my first Digital Rebel in about 2002. I've a stack of them stored away with my Canon camera and lens boxes.

Nikon provides very nice bags.


----------



## duydaniel (Aug 29, 2013)

Maybe Nikon is full of love, even extends protection to you Canon equipment


----------



## CharlieB (Aug 29, 2013)

You folks obviously have zero... and I mean ZERO street smarts.

The vendor was doing the customer a HUGE favor, discretely packing the item in a Nikon bag, so that the Canon lens would be absolutely unlikely to be stolen.


----------



## duydaniel (Aug 29, 2013)

Why can't we all sit down and show each other love?


----------



## Northstar (Aug 29, 2013)

CharlieB said:


> You folks obviously have zero... and I mean ZERO street smarts.
> 
> The vendor was doing the customer a HUGE favor, discretely packing the item in a Nikon bag, so that the Canon lens would be absolutely unlikely to be stolen.



Good one!


----------



## neni (Aug 29, 2013)

Look at the DR on that bag!


----------



## Famateur (Aug 29, 2013)

neni said:


> Look at the DR on that bag!



Seriously. When is Canon going to wake up? Canon bags are only slightly bigger this year, but it's the same old logo and pattern. Even Sony has superior bags. Of course, I think Nikon just licenses their bags from Sony and prints their logo over the top...


----------



## Grumbaki (Aug 29, 2013)

Just to be a bit serious, why the hell buy in Sunning? Their prices are badly over inflated and there is little to no negociation room. I think for the 85L (latest purchase), their price was 5000 RMB superior to what I paid in my favorite shop.

Check the taobao price average and head to your local computer city or photographer "mall" and negociate for that price. If you don't speak chinese, go with a friend (basic written numbers and hands communication can also work).

That way I'm almost always hit HK prices (and never had a lemon problem...or nikon bag issue  )


----------



## Stig (Aug 29, 2013)

nice comedy thread going on here 

btw, when I bought my *Kata* bag and asked for a discount, the guy said he cant, but thrown in a little microfiber cloth and a *Lowepro* pen


----------



## absente (Aug 29, 2013)

Grumbaki said:


> Just to be a bit serious, why the hell buy in Sunning? Their prices are badly over inflated and there is little to no negociation room. I think for the 85L (latest purchase), their price was 5000 RMB superior to what I paid in my favorite shop.
> 
> Check the taobao price average and head to your local computer city or photographer "mall" and negociate for that price. If you don't speak chinese, go with a friend (basic written numbers and hands communication can also work).
> 
> That way I'm almost always hit HK prices (and never had a lemon problem...or nikon bag issue  )



Hey, usually I never buy in Sunning but I needed a fapiao (invoice). Their price was okay (12.790), including warranty and the fapiao. The lowest price I could find on taobao was around 11k, without warranty and fapiao or 11.9k with everything. So I paid less than 1k more which is okay. As for other lenses, yeah, they are heavily overpriced, but this one was almost similar to taobao. I was offered an imported Korean for 11.2 at my local shop, but without anything. 

But you're right - I bought my 5D3 one month after it came out for 16k at my local "mall", while the price on taobao was around 19k. Now it's 16k, but back then I saved 4k. 

I am waiting for an answer from CPL on my "request" ^^


----------



## Grumbaki (Aug 30, 2013)

No prob absente, fapiao are a legitimate reason to overpay and you didn't overpay much.

I was just cautious as I see many foreigners (tourists and residents alike) getting ripped in the IT markets...and then once warned they get even more ripped off in brand shops like suning.


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 30, 2013)

at risk of going a little off topic do you know of any decent places to buy light modifiers for stobes, particularly elinchrom mount here in china? I'm here for a while based up north in Dalian so nearby would be handy or beijing because all roads and flights lead to beijing


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Aug 30, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Nikon has given bags to dealers for many years. My local Dealer here in Spokane has been putting cameras in Nikon Bags since I bought my first Digital Rebel in about 2002. I've a stack of them stored away with my Canon camera and lens boxes.
> 
> Nikon provides very nice bags.


+1


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Aug 30, 2013)

sdsr said:


> If you leave your camera inside the bag overnight, you will get better DR....


 ;D ;D ;D ... you should post this comment on the "70D and Dxomark...." thread (http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=16662.0) ;D


----------



## Grumbaki (Aug 30, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> at risk of going a little off topic do you know of any decent places to buy light modifiers for stobes, particularly elinchrom mount here in china? I'm here for a while based up north in Dalian so nearby would be handy or beijing because all roads and flights lead to beijing



Sorry I'm a redneck out here, I'd only know where to find (almost) everything you might want in Chengdu, Sichuan.

If you have local friends or some language skill, just go in any photo shop (ID, wedding and so forth) and ask if there is a photo mall in the city. If there is one they'll know it. If there is non then "computer city" it is but I don't know if they have those specialized item.

Also, the almighty taobao of course: http://s.taobao.com/search?q=elinchrom&commend=all&search_type=item&sourceId=tb.index&spm=1.1000386.5803581.d4908513&initiative_id=tbindexz_20130830
You need a bank whose internet banking is compatible (HSBC isn't, bank of china is) and then google chrome translate and ahoy! (names in english works really well for tech stuff, you might miss a few offers but it should work). In most cities you can find some english speaking student who will be happy to help you order for a small fee, kind of translation service. Tip of the day: the symbols under the offer are related to the quality of the vendor. The safest have the red square with the cat ears.


----------



## davet4 (Aug 30, 2013)

Grumbaki said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > at risk of going a little off topic do you know of any decent places to buy light modifiers for stobes, particularly elinchrom mount here in china? I'm here for a while based up north in Dalian so nearby would be handy or beijing because all roads and flights lead to beijing
> ...



You can try shenyang, that's just a train ride away, closer then Beijing, they have a good computer street, bought my 5d there a couple of months ago....


----------



## absente (Aug 30, 2013)

Grumbaki said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > at risk of going a little off topic do you know of any decent places to buy light modifiers for stobes, particularly elinchrom mount here in china? I'm here for a while based up north in Dalian so nearby would be handy or beijing because all roads and flights lead to beijing
> ...



Haha, I am currently in Chengdu, covering the Auto Show


----------



## awinphoto (Aug 30, 2013)

A year or two ago I bought a Canon 7D from a local camera shop... nikon bag as well... Nikon is pulling out all the stops in their advertising.


----------

